# Crankshaft position & Engine speed sensor malfunctions



## beyond aggrivated (Feb 11, 2014)

I have replaced both the crankshaft position and engine speed sensor on my 06 Altima 2.5l and I'm having the service engine soon light on and malfunction codes coming up?

The car is sometimes difficult to start and engine stalls out (mostly when in gear at idle)

Can anyone help?:crying:


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

What codes are coming up?


----------



## beyond aggrivated (Feb 11, 2014)

335 and 725


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

From what little google research I did, apparently it's a common problem with your car.

Check this out:

06 Altima po #"s 335 & 725
"You changed the cam position sensor. These look identical.
There is only one crank sensor and it is also the engine speed sensor for the transmission which is why you have the P0725 code as well.
They likely gave you the right part, you just inadvertently installed it in the wrong location.
I don't have access to the most current part numbers. "
http://www.justanswer.com/nissan/45xpu-nissan-datsun-altima-s-06-nissan-altima-2-5-qr25de.html

Check out this topic, looks like you're not the only one who is stumped: Error Code 725 and 335 - Nissanhelp.com Forums


----------

